# Escape with CAO at Cuencac Cigars



## mcuenca-cl (Oct 23, 2008)

Let's put "Escape with CAO at Cuenca Cigars" in perspective, so we can translate how much fun but enjoyment and excitement we had last night. First of all, we started getting ready very early. It was 3 o'clock when Miguel started preparing the first Mojito, Cuban style for Gus, one of our favorite customers. They sat outside with the Mojito and smoke a Partagas Limited Reserve Decades No III (CC5469), one of his favorite Cigars. They did not want to leave, I can assure you that. Later on we asked for Pizza from "Mauro's Pizza by the Slice" to make sure we have the energy we will need for a long night. 
Armando Lapido arrived at 5 pm and we started to get ready for the Escape with CAO event. We were featuring the new CAO L x 2 cigar release by CAO. This Cigar was awarded a "91" rating by Cigar Insider, the bi-monthly newsletter published by Cigar Aficionado magazine. 
The CAO LX2 was released by CAO near the end of 2008. The name of the cigar tells its story; it is a "Ligero Times Two" to quote CAO, and is produced at their Pueblo Nuevo farm near Condega, Nicaragua. The wrapper is a sun-grown Nicaraguan, the binder Honduran and the fillers are two different ligero tobaccos from Nicaragua and the Dominican Republic. It comes in three sizes, Belicoso (6 ½ x 52), Toro (6 x 50) and Robusto (5 x 52).
This cigar has a very old world rich looking dark wrapper. There is some slight variation to the color but it is a very good looking cigar. It is firm and well made with double bands of black and gold. Is an easy lighting, draw and the burn is perfect. The ash held on for 2 ¼" and total smoke was 1 hour and 10 minutes.

This is a great cigar for those that like a bold smoke. It rivals the Oliva Serie V for a good priced double ligero cigar. At around $6 for a Robusto, it is a great value.

So, we decided to put together a Sampler Pack containing one of each of these Cigars and a Free Carlos Torano Virtuoso Encore, for the discounted price of $18. The Package included a Raffle Ticket and the invitation to smoke in the pleasant or sustaining environment that is Cuenca Cigars Shop while drinking a Cuban Style Mojito made from scratch with love by Miguel. The night continues to grow and the cordial reception of guest made out from a normally cold winter Downtown Hollywood night a wonderful and a festive one. 
The pictures talk by themselves. Not just all of us enjoyed and like the new CAO L X 2 cigar but also all the good energy that Miguel put into the Mojitos made this party the Event to remember. The night went by smooth and slowly while Armando talked to the guests making a formal introduction of the new brand in a very personal way.

10:30 pm came with a Raffle time. Raffle consisted of the following items

http://www.cuencacigars.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=5474
http://www.cuencacigars.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=5473
http://www.cuencacigars.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=5472
http://www.cuencacigars.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=5407

We continue to have fun until midnight. At least 40 of our customers show off for the event and we also gain at least 20 more new customers that decide to sign in for our newsletter to be part of any future event. It was an excellent night for all us. We look forward to see you next Saturday at 7:00 pm for the Oliveros Event. Following I am showing some of the pictures we took at the event but you can also become a member of MySpace by following this link:

See more Pictures Here

You can also post some comments out there and become an enthusiastic member of MySpace.

To see the Complete Newsletter follow this: Newsletter


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sounds like a great time, we have a great CAO rep here in Texas (Brian AKA Bigfoot) and they always do it right! And the Lx2 is a very nice cigar.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

i really like that hat. Gonna have to find me one of those...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Sounds like a great time, we have a great CAO rep here in Texas (Brian AKA Bigfoot) and they always do it right! And the Lx2 is a very nice cigar.


I must agree with you. Brian is alright, and the LX2 is good also! < G >


----------

